# Who is responsible for super charger enforcement, Tesla or business where its set up?



## coolesnce (Jul 22, 2018)

Hwy Everyone. For those in the bay area and are familiar with the Superchargers off Mowry in the Lazy Dog parking lot knows that the majority of the time the super chargers are occupied by ICE vehicles. When I look up the Supercharger in my model 3 of course it shows that almost all of them are available, but in reality the majority of them arent. My question is who would we be able to reach out to regarding this. Would it be lazy dog, Tesla, Local PD?

Here is a video I took at one of my many attempts to charge there.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

coolesnce said:


> Hwy Everyone. For those in the bay area and are familiar with the Superchargers off Mowry in the Lazy Dog parking lot knows that the majority of the time the super chargers are occupied by ICE vehicles. When I look up the Supercharger in my model 3 of course it shows that almost all of them are available, but in reality the majority of them arent. My question is who would we be able to reach out to regarding this. Would it be lazy dog, Tesla, Local PD?
> 
> Here is a video I took at one of my many attempts to charge there.


Which signs are used at this location? Are you sure they don't allow x-minutes general parking?


----------



## coolesnce (Jul 22, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Which signs are used at this location? Are you sure they don't allow x-minutes general parking?


There were no signs saying anything about general parking times alloted. I pretty much gave up on this Super charging location, but hate to see these many superchargers being unavailable to Tesla owners, especially since these are the one of the newer locations that would have helped offload the other Supercharger location that is about 10 min away, but usually has a waiting line.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Are you sure that location is even online? Looks like it hasn’t been powered up yet.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> Are you sure that location is even online? Looks like it hasn't been powered up yet.


Google Streetview shows the chargers in images dated March 2019.
But there are no signs at that time, and the video above shows that signs have been added (but unfortunately only shows the backs of the signs.

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.526...4!1snJbfNdzPUDK3HxHKBj4-VQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192

The location does not appear on Tesla's official supercharger map.

supercharge.info shows it as "under construction".


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

Can you tell us what those signs say and check to even see if the Superchargers are "powered up"?


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

Still would like to know who will enforce this.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

That looks like a terrible location for the chargers--too close to the front door of the business.


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

Midnit3 said:


> Still would like to know who will enforce this.


If there are clearly marked signs that say "Electric Vehicle Charging Only" and the Superchargers are operational.....I would think that the the local police would be able to enforce as they do with any other parking signs (such as handicap signs...etc.)......am I missing something here?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

VoltageDrop said:


> If there are clearly marked signs that say "Electric Vehicle Charging Only" and the Superchargers are operational.....I would think that the the local police would be able to enforce as they do with any other parking signs (such as handicap signs...etc.)......am I missing something here?


It's private property, not public (government-controlled) parking, so the police can only get involved if the owner of the parking lot requests their help.

In particular, the owners of that mall would be in charge of enforcing it.


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

garsh said:


> It's private property, not public (government-controlled) parking, so the police can only get involved if the owner of the parking lot requests their help.
> 
> In particular, the owners of that mall would be in charge of enforcing it.


Oh........ I have another question though......I often see police going around in parking lots ticketing cars for expired plate stickers and most definitely (although not often enough and that's a thread all on its own) for handicap parking violators........why are they allowed to do that and not enforce the electric parking then......different governance?


----------



## mrau (Nov 22, 2018)

VoltageDrop said:


> why are they allowed to do that and not enforce the electric parking then......different governance?


This is because the police enforce the law.....not a sign. There is a law that controls handicap spots. Most areas do not have laws that controls EV parking spots.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> It's private property, not public (government-controlled) parking, so the police can only get involved if the owner of the parking lot requests their help.
> 
> In particular, the owners of that mall would be in charge of enforcing it.


that will vary by state. here, it is illegal to park in a charging space and can be ticketed, regardless if private property or public.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Google Streetview shows the chargers in images dated March 2019.
> But there are no signs at that time, and the video above shows that signs have been added (but unfortunately only shows the backs of the signs.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@37.526...4!1snJbfNdzPUDK3HxHKBj4-VQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192
> ...


going thru the link on Supercharge.info, the thread on it on TMC had a post day before yesterday saying it wasn't yet operational.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

related, but slightly different is a hotel at which I recently stayed - it has 10 SC stalls in the back, a destination charger up front (and assorted chademo and j1772). On the phone when booking I asked about the superchargers and was told that they are for guests only. Not sure they could enforce that, but that's what I was told.

FWIW, my stay there was great, got a room only feet from the SC, great breakfast, impressive solar array on the roof and met some friends who happened to be at the same hotel.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Unfortunately if the property owner doesn't care (most don't), there's not much you can do. Maybe reach out to Tesla so they can put a little pressure on the property owner to honor the lease and keep the supercharger clear, or worst case, relocate the whole thing if the property owner is uncooperative.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> related, but slightly different is a hotel at which I recently stayed - it has 10 SC stalls in the back, a destination charger up front (and assorted chademo and j1772). On the phone when booking I asked about the superchargers and was told that they are for guests only. Not sure they could enforce that, but that's what I was told.
> 
> FWIW, my stay there was great, got a room only feet from the SC, great breakfast, impressive solar array on the roof and met some friends who happened to be at the same hotel.


they told you wrong about the superchargers. all the superchargers worldwide are available to any owner. The only exception would be some located on Tesla property behind a fence (there for service/delivery use), and ones in paid garages, where they are available after you pay your parking entry fee.
they probably meant the Destination chargers, Chademo and J1772s are for their guests.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> The only exception would be... ones in paid garages, where they are available after you pay your parking entry fee.


The Savannah GA supercharger is located at a small airport parking garage. They reimburse the parking fee if you show them that you are there to supercharge.

We arrived at something like 1am, so there was nobody at the desk, so we ended up eating the parking fee. IIRC, it was only $1, so meh.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

yeah that's what I figured. That and it was a way to get me to stay there instead of the competition (they knew I had a model 3) but all is fair in love and hotel stays (and it was indeed a great stay).


----------



## telero (Aug 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> here, it is illegal to park in a charging space and can be ticketed, regardless if private property or public.


In Washington, only if properly signed and pavement marked. Otherwise you could technically be ticketed at home if you had a charging station and weren't charging since it applies on public and private property.

In Oregon to be ticketable, the charging station needs to be signed or marked and in an area "open to the public."


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

Re: Police enforcement, disabled parking spots and tags are the jurisdiction of the local authority (thus police will get you for it).

According to Tesla:
*"A non-Tesla car is parked in a Supercharger stall, what should I do?*
Most Supercharger stalls are reserved for Tesla charging but some stalls allow general parking. Please be aware of stall signage and if a non-Tesla vehicle is blocking a Supercharger stall for greater than the posted time limits, please notify us at [email protected]."

So even if the business will not do anything or is forcing you a charge for well.. charging!, fire off an email to Tesla (with pictures for backup) and they might push from their end.

The more we interact with Tesla, the better the system will get.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Gunn said:


> So even if the business will not do anything or is forcing you a charge for well.. charging!, fire off an email to Tesla (with pictures for backup) and they might push from their end.
> 
> The more we interact with Tesla, the better the system will get.


Tesla has been known to completely relocate superchargers that are in uncooperative locations.


----------

